

Surprising Stats from Mining One Million Tweets About #Syria - ptwobrussell
http://miningthesocialweb.com/2013/09/09/surprising-stats-from-mining-one-million-tweets-about-syria/

======
jyeee
Awesome repo here: [https://github.com/ptwobrussell/Mining-the-Social-Web-2nd-
Ed...](https://github.com/ptwobrussell/Mining-the-Social-Web-2nd-Edition)

